# Fish tacos!



## BKING! (May 1, 2018)

Quick easy meal that took 5 minutes to get to the table once the grill got to temp.

Just coat the fish with oil and seasoned! Cooked on the soapstone top and assembled the wrap with pico and guacamole.


----------



## bdskelly (May 1, 2018)

We make them all the time. And those look awesome. Like! What fish did you use? B


----------



## BKING! (May 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> We make them all the time. And those look awesome. Like! What fish did you use? B



I believe it was tilapia or it could be swai I just know I grabbed white fish out of the freezer lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 1, 2018)

Looks good!!  Love fish tacos!!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 2, 2018)

Looks like a fine meal. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2018)

Great looking meal!
We love fish tacos!
Al


----------



## cmayna (May 2, 2018)

Look great.  We do a lot of Rock Cod and Ling Cod tacos, just to keep our fish inventory down in our two fish freezers.  Very yummy meals.


----------

